# painting a hogue stock?



## cody7mag (Dec 12, 2010)

Will krylon work on a hogue overmolded stock? Was thinkin bout painting one but didn't know if it would stick.


----------



## WGSNewnan (Dec 13, 2010)

yes. make sure it is clean and degreased first. a good clear coat sealer afterwards will go a long way in keeping it nice.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Dec 13, 2010)

Krylon makes a line of paints just for painting plastic.  I'd look at those carefully.


----------



## jmoser (Dec 13, 2010)

Twenty five ought six said:


> Krylon makes a line of paints just for painting plastic.  I'd look at those carefully.



Krylon Fusion is best option for 'rubber' stocks like the Hogue overmolded.  Make sure to clean/prep - do some research on Krylon's website.

You can also use Fusion for a base coat and your choice of top coats if you cannot find perfect color in Fusion.  They make camo colors but can be hard to find.

FYI most WalMarts have Krylon Fusion in stock.


----------



## cody7mag (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice. I'll look into the fusion for base coat then ultra-flat over it. Is there a flat clear coat that will not be shiney. Also would lightly sanding the rubber give a better surface to adhere to. This will be my first paint job and want to do it right so all advice is much appreciated, thanks


----------



## jmoser (Dec 13, 2010)

cody7mag said:


> Thanks for all the advice. I'll look into the fusion for base coat then ultra-flat over it. Is there a flat clear coat that will not be shiney. Also would lightly sanding the rubber give a better surface to adhere to. This will be my first paint job and want to do it right so all advice is much appreciated, thanks



The texture of the Hogue does not lend itself to sanding - just clean / degrease per Krylon's specs.


----------



## Allen Waters (Dec 14, 2010)

I have a hogue overmold stock on a remmy 700. I can not imagine any kind of paint that would hold up on the rubber that a hogue is made of. It might look good to start with, but i would suspect it would not hold up very well to field use. 

I believe the krylon fusion is designed for use on plastic surfaces not rubber, JMO


----------



## jmoser (Dec 20, 2010)

AWBOWHUNTER said:


> I have a hogue overmold stock on a remmy 700. I can not imagine any kind of paint that would hold up on the rubber that a hogue is made of. It might look good to start with, but i would suspect it would not hold up very well to field use.
> 
> I believe the krylon fusion is designed for use on plastic surfaces not rubber, JMO



It may not be perfect but believe it or not some guys paint tires with Fusion . . . homemade wide whitewalls for vintage cars:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/lofiversion/index.php?t484790.html

I suspect the Fusion may 'crackle' a bit over time on rubber but the Hogue stock does not really have that much flex - in any case Fusion is the only real option for that texture.


----------



## cody7mag (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice. I ended up useing the fusion as a base coat and ultra-flat on top. It has held up well so far no peeling or flakeing during handeling. This was my first paint job what yall think?


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Dec 23, 2010)

cody7mag said:


> Thanks for all the advice. I ended up useing the fusion as a base coat and ultra-flat on top. It has held up well so far no peeling or flakeing during handeling. This was my first paint job what yall think?



Very nice job.


----------



## jmoser (Dec 27, 2010)

Nice - please let us know how the Fusion holds up over time and temp swings.


----------



## cody7mag (Dec 30, 2010)

jmoser said:


> Nice - please let us know how the Fusion holds up over time and temp swings.



Well so far so good. Hunted around okeefenokee swamp this past weekend and held up pretty good. Their was a little rub off on the muzzel but nothin major. Its 7.5 hours from my house down there and had heat blowin on the gun case all the way it got warm but i couldnt tell a difference in the way the paint felt. As for the stock after spending 3 days in the swamp i can see some scratches but no paint has come off.


----------



## BAR308 (Jan 2, 2011)

that looks good


----------

